# Snow Removal



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

With the drive being iced over I'm forced to use my loader for snow removal...while it doesn't do a great job of plowing, it does one hell of a job in stacking it:lmao: 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/DSC00606.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's a real nice Ford! Looks like alot of fun too!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I almost forget what a big pile of snow looks like. The big snows have missed us by 30-50 miles in different directions the last several years.

Look's fun, at least for the first few times but I bet it is getting old for you and Kewee as we get closer to spring.

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a nice tractor! Not green, but still very nice!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That is a nice tractor! Not green, but still very nice! *


They don't always have to be green to be nice...I like the new Masseys too!!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking Blue, To bad it is not orange! :devil: NANA NANA NANA NANA NANA :worthy:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just teasing you a little Argee.  I'd take a Ford, or Massey, or Case, or Kubota, etc. if the price was right.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Any tractor in a storm:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Any tractor in a storm:furious: :furious: :furious: *


A-MEN to that!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I almost forget what a big pile of snow looks like. The big snows have missed us by 30-50 miles in different directions the last several years.
> 
> Look's fun, at least for the first few times but I bet it is getting old for you and Kewee as we get closer to spring.
> ...


It was fun yesterday as the temps were in the high 20's...Here we have had only 80" of snow so far...kinda low this year...but no doubt we'll get hammered a few times before spring that'll put that number close to 10'....no records this year as the lakes are frozen quite a ways out and that diminishes lake effect...

Keweenaw gets quite a bit more snow than we do...He has his new toy this year so he's probably still enjoying it...that and the fact that he's younger...hell, I used to like it when I was younger too.:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *That's a real nice Ford! Looks like alot of fun too! *


Thanks...actually it was quite enjoyable...the Ford usually sits until spring unless there are a lot of banks to push back...

I guess a little cold seat time is better than no seat time.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> ...hell, I used to like it when I was younger too.:lmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

